#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Prednisolon-Therapie >

## lucy230279

hallo, 
aufgrund einer entzündlich-rheumatischen erkrankung muss ich ab ende nächster woche eine prednisolon (cortison)-therapie für die dauer von 14 tagen durchführen.
Dabei werde ich 39,5 Tabletten einnehmen (das wurde pro tag vorgeschrieben, beginnend am 1.Tag mit 6 Tabletten auf einmal.
Nun habe ich gehört, dass es wassereinlagerungen gibt und man aufgeht wie ein hefeteig. auch innerhalb der 14 tage? hat da jemand erfahrungen damit? 
kann ich gegen die wassereinlagerungen was tun? vielleicht vorbeugend? oder brennesseltee trinken?
gibt es noch andere nebenwirkungen, die euch schon passiert sind? ich nehm die ganz gerne mit. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## günni

ich selbst lucy 
habe damit zwar keine erfahrungen, aber sehr viele andere ms kranke bekommen im akuten schub oft cortison, allerdings meist viel höher dosiert und intravenös als infusion, z.b. 1000-2000 mg pro tag über 3-5 tage. 
einige bekommen von ihren ärzten auch tabletten, z.b. zum ein- und ausschleichen... 
ja, cortisone führen durchaus zu einigen nebenwirkungen, wie z.b. wassereinlagerungen, magenproblemen, langfristig osteoporose... 
die meisten ms kranken haben damit erfahrungen, ich deshalb nicht, weil ich nir schübe hatte sondern den "schleichenden" verlauf.... 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Ich habe vor 4 Jahren wegen eines Bandscheibenvorfalles über 3 Tage je 1000 mg Cortison per Infusion bekommen und ich hatte danach auch ein paar Wassereinlagerungen und am gesamten Körper rote Pickelchen. Cortison fährt ja alles runter im Körper, von daher kann es zu solchen Immunreaktionen kommen, tut es aber nicht immer! 
Wie Günni schon schrieb, ist es bei höheren Dosierungen als Deine wesentlich öfter, daß man diese Wassereinlagerungen hat.  
Ich habe damals Brennesseltee getrunken und gegen die roten Pickelchen 1 Woche meine Allergietabletten genommen, die dann auch direkt den fiesen Juckreiz genommen haben!
Der Tee, tja, ich habe sowieso immer mal mit dicken Beinen und Füßen zu tun, bedingt durch meine Krampfader, und damals habe ich den halt auch getrunken in ausreichender Menge (Bäh) und ich meine, es hat etwas gebracht.  
Ich war vor allem dankbar, daß das Cortison per Infusion mir viele Schmerzen genommen hat und ich OHNE Tramal und Novalgin leben konnte. Ibu wirkte dann wieder Wunder und ich konnte mich auch wieder bewegen.  
Mach Dir nicht vorher schon Sorgen, Du sollst es ja nur 14 Tage nehmen! Schleichst Du denn auch aus? Also z.B. ab Tag 10 immer nen Viertel oder ne Halbe weniger als die Tage vorher? Weiß aber auch gar nicht, ob man bei nur 14 Tagen ausschleichen muß, da kann Micha sicher mehr zu sagen! 
Hast Du die Tbl. schon da? Was sagt denn die Rheumatologin, bei der Du ja wohl noch mal gewesen sein mußt? Die muß doch irgendwas wegen der Cortison-Therapie zu Dir gesagt haben, außer nun nehmen Sie das mal 14 Tage! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lucy,  da ich cP habe, gehörte das Cortison über 5 Jahre zusätzlich zur Basistherapie zu meiner Dauermedikation. Übrigens wäre es sinnvoller, wenn Du nicht die Anzahl der Tabletten nennst, sondern die anfängliche Höchstdosis in mg. Prednisolon gibt's nämlich in allen möglichen Dosierungen.  Ich begann eine Stoßtherapie i.d.R. mit 40 mg Prednisolon und blieb dann regelmäßig bei 6,25 mg hängen bzw. später 4 mg Urbason (= Methylprednisolon).  Zugenommen hatte ich unter Cortison nie (leider), ich bekam über die Zeit aber ein kugelrundes Gesicht und sehr dünne, leicht blutende Haut. Außerdem stieg bei hohen Dosen mein Blutdruck, was sich aber unterhalb von 10 mg wieder normalisierte. Während der fünf Jahre Dauercortison ist außerdem meine Knochendichte rapide zurück gegangen, so dass ich heute Osteoporose habe.  Über die Dauer von 14 Tagen merke ich gar nichts, außer dass die Entzündungen innerhalb weniger Stunden verschwinden.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## lucy230279

vielen dank ihr drei, 
werde jetzt mit dem rezept in die apotheke gehn und mir die teile holen.
ich fange ja erst nach dem mrt nächste woche an, logisch.
monsti und teetante, ihr wolltet gern die dosierung wissen?
ich schreib mal auf:
1. Tag: 30,0 mg
2. Tag: 25,0 mg
3. Tag: 20,0 mg
4. Tag: 20,0 mg
5. Tag: 17,5 mg
6. Tag: 17,5 mg
7. Tag: 15,0 mg
8. Tag: 15,0 mg
9. Tag: 12,5 mg
10.Tag: 10,0 mg
11.Tag: 7,5 mg
12.Tag: 5,0 mg
13. Tag:2,5 mg
dann Schluss.
was ihr mir berichtet, beruhigt mich. dann dürfte bei meiner dosierung ja net so viel passieren.
und brennesseltee habe ich dank teetante schon im haus, aber noch net probiert.

----------


## Teetante

*Alles klar! Danke Lucy! 
Bei der geringen Menge dürftest Du nicht viel haben, Du gehst ja schon am 2. Tag wieder herunter in der Dosis! 
Also wird die Rheumatologin erstmal die akute Entzündung angehen wollen und wird Dir dann im Anschluß, vielleicht auch schon bis dahin eine Diagnose (?) mitteilen und auch die Basistherapie. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

danke andrea.
ja die blutwerte waren völlig in ordnung, darüber war sie enttäuscht. nächste woche gehts zum mrt, dann die cortison-therpaie und am 27.02 die auflösung. sie ist aber immer noch absolut sicher, dass es ne erkrankung aus dem rheumatischen formenkreis ist, die aber mein leben wohl nicht übermäßig beeinträchtigen wird.
warten wir es ab. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden, trinke brennesseltee und versuche nicht aufzugehn wie ein michelinmännchen :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Lucy, waren ALLE Blutwerte in Ordnung? Nicht ein einziger irgendwie außer der Norm? komisch, komisch.... 
Weißt Du, was sie alles hat untersuchen lassen im Blut?*

----------


## lucy230279

nein, ich weiß nicht, was sie untersucht hat. aber als rheumatologin wird sie wohl das richtige gemacht haben. zumindestens muss ich mich als patient darauf verlassen können.
soweit ich weiß, müssen die blutwerte aber nicht bei allen rheumatischen erkrankungen verändert sein.
sieh mal hier: http://www.rheumawelt.de/rhe/rheuma_...4665,108675.do
und hier: http://www.rheumawelt.de/rhe/rheuma_...4118,104110.do 
sowohl bei morbus bechterew, als auch beo spondylitis psoriasis, finden sich selten bestimmt werte im blut, die darüber auskunft geben. 
Zitat, aus dem o.g.2.link: 
"Laboruntersuchungen spielen für die Erkennung der Erkrankung eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Eine erhöhte Blutsenkungsgeschwindigkeit (BSG) und ein erhöhtes C-reaktives Protein (CRP) finden sich nur bei 50-70% der betroffenen Patienten. Der so genannte Rheumafaktor (RF) im Blut ist bei Morbus Bechterew generell nicht nachweisbar, weshalb das Krankheitsbild auch zu den seronegativen Spondylarthropathien gehört (seronegativ = kein Nachweis von Rheumafaktor im Serum). "

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lucy,  eine noch viel bessere Info-Seite ist http://www.rheuma-online.de  :Zwinker:    Es stimmt, es gibt viel mehr seronegative (d.h. ohne nachgewiesenen RF) chronisch-entzündliche rheumatische Erkrankungen als seropositive. Bei Morbus Bechterew ist allerdings meistens das genetische Merkmal HLA B27 nachzuweisen. Grundsätzlich seronegativ verläuft die Psoriasisarthritis. Da einen erhöhten RF auch vollkommen gesunde Leute haben können, ist zum Nachweis einer cP der Anti-ccp-Wert wesentlich aussagekräftiger.  Ich mit cP war erst nach ca. 10 Jahren deutlich serospositiv. In den ersten Jahren hatten selbst in argen Entzündungsschüben auch die BSG und das crP nichts gesagt. Aussagekräftig waren hingegen eine Sonographie der Hände, das sonstige klinische Bild und das prompte Ansprechen auf Cortison.  Zum Cortison sagt Dr. Langer, der Macher von rheuma-online: "Cortison macht hungrig, aber nicht dick."  Dein Ausschleichplan ist klassisch. Ich denke, da musst Du mit überhaupt keinen Nebenwirkungen rechnen.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## lucy230279

danke monsti,
das beruhigt mich.
spondylitis psoriasis ist ziemlcih wahrscheinlich, also befall der wirbelsäule und der iliosacralgelenke.
ich warte das mrt ab.
hab jetzt mal versucht, ohne schmerzmedis über den tag zu kommen. habe es einen tag ausgehalten, dafür kam es am folgenden tag doppelt zurück, autsch.. und ich musste wieder zulangen..
hoffe auf das cortison.

----------


## Monsti

Das klingt für mich sehr verdächtig nach Psoriasisarthritis. Wie erwähnt, schlug bei mir der Cortisonstoß sehr schnell an. Was meinst Du, was das für eine Wohltat nach einem viermonatigen Dauerschub war!? Vor Freude über die plötzliche Schmerzfreiheit bin ich wie irre durch die Wohnung getanzt.  :q_dancing_1:    Weil ich lange seronegativ war und schon seit Kindesbeinen Psoriasis habe, hieß meine erste Diagnose: "cP-ähnliche Psoriasisarthritis". Da ist schon seit 3 Jahren seropositiv bin, heißt es nun: "cP und Psoriasis". Es ist mir wurscht, wie das Baby heißt, die Basistherapie ist eh die gleiche. Vom Dauercortison bin ich seit Juli 2004 weg. Seitdem hatte ich nur noch zwei Kurzzeit-Therapien (ziemlich ähnlich wie bei Dir jetzt).  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## lucy230279

danke monsti,
ich halt dich auf dem laufenden..

----------

